

Commands like cp, mv, mkdir, etc. on multiple files and directories. - mnazim
https://coderwall.com/p/faaspw?i=1&p=1&q=author%3Amnazim&t[]=mnazim

======
pif
> this nifty little feature in all unix filesystem related commands

Actually, it's a feature of the shell, not of the commands themselves. It
surely works in bash and probably in zsh as well, but I'm not sure about
(t)csh.

